# Corvid 19 versus Spanish flu



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Back in 1917 the Spanish Flu started to spread around the world. By the fall of 1918 there were millions infected. They said there were 3 waves of the flu back then. By 1919 the flu had disappeared. They claim the Corvid 19 will do the same thing even without a vaccine. So that would take us into late 2021 or 2022 for the flu virus to burn itself out. 

I am hoping for a vaccine to cut the time frame down considerately. 

Art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Back in 1917 the Spanish Flu started to spread around the world. By the fall of 1918 there were millions infected. They said there were 3 waves of the flu back then. By 1919 the flu had disappeared. They claim the Corvid 19 will do the same thing even without a vaccine. So that would take us into late 2021 or 2022 for the flu virus to burn itself out.
> 
> I am hoping for a vaccine to cut the time frame down considerately.
> 
> Art


I work in an industry seriously affected so hope the same!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I hope it ends soon. I am enjoying Boracay empty... but so many business are going to go bankrupt with no tourists. It is looking pretty bad here. Even 7-11 and McDo's are closed.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tukaram---I know what you mean about places going out of business. Even here in the USA we got a lot of places that have closed up. they were not making much money before the Corvid 19 virus and now they just had to close. Mostly the restaurants that have closed here. there are a few large chain merchants that closed also. 

If this virus drags out for another year or two, we are in deep trouble. we better hope for a vaccine soon.

art


----------

